# Zhone Modem in Bridge Mode



## rfb13 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a Zhone model 1612-a2-200 ADSL2+ Bridge/Router. I'm installing a wireless router and so I need to switch the above device from Router to Bridge. Hopefully you can help me. Thanks in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

They don't list that model on their site, can you insure that's really the model number?


----------

